# my lambo garage



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

haha yea i wish. its the local lambo dealer here in columbus. i havent really seen any lambos up close for at least 10 years. i'm impressed with the interior build quality and finish compared to the old days. the interior ergonomics on the gallardo were top notch. now i just have to come up with 200 grand or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

That'd be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

where did you find a pic of my garage at?


----------



## HOSSALLMIGHTY (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

Now can anyone name them with color, year, and model?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: my lambo garage (HOSSALLMIGHTY)*

Huh, that place looks familiar...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2848027
http://www.artandautomotiveclassic.com/Steve.htm
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

hey who put ferraris in my lambo garage?!
haha ive actually driven a 308 GTS before


----------



## mikeanderson25 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

Heh, I just went there today








The pictures are 1600x1200, so I'll just paste the links to them...
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
superleggera
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg

http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg

I swear the windows don't look this dirty...
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
Same shot, no flash
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
The entrance:
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg
http://roflsaurus.com/users/pu...1.jpg

They said no one even test drives them. They get orders online or over the phone and that's it.
It was a fun day










_Modified by mikeanderson25 at 7:43 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: my lambo garage (mikeanderson25)*

wow you lambo guys are sick.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: my lambo garage (mikeanderson25)*

The sl should be renamed the stupidleggera.
If it means super light (which it does) then why put a nav in it?
The car was designed for the track, to be "track ready" and yet it has AC. They need to decide where it is intended to be used, and stick with the necessary equipment.


----------



## butler68 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

Dont we all wish we had a garage like that. I have a few people around my way that have garages full of Ferrari's similar to your pic.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: my lambo garage (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_...If it means super light (which it does)...


Been looking for the actual "definition" of this myself...Care to share your source?
Also, I also don't care for Nav in the car, but without AC I imagine they would seriously reduce sales. If race cars can have some form of AC (which many road racers do) I'm not worried about it in a production car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (Michael Blue)*

i couldn't see too well but if that silver ferrari in there was a 612 Scaglietti, i'm gonna need a towel to clean myself up with.... a front-mounted engine roadster with basically the same specs as an Enzo? That's love to me!


----------



## unknownmk3jet (Jan 3, 2008)

you should see the ferrari dealership in elizabeth, nj....about a month back they had 2 enzos there one was an fxx....... pure beauty


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: my lambo garage (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

Why..just why! Such a nice car and so worth the money


----------



## yissels-com (Feb 20, 2008)

Sick pics!


----------



## biged7 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: my lambo garage (JeevsGT)*

the lambo is absolutely the hottest car on the streets


----------



## jtablerd (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: my lambo garage (bluegrassturbo02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrassturbo02* »_i couldn't see too well but if that silver ferrari in there was a 612 Scaglietti, i'm gonna need a towel to clean myself up with.... a front-mounted engine roadster with basically the same specs as an Enzo? That's love to me!

umm...that's a 360


----------

